# Does anyone have an experience of copying a big mdb file from pc to network?



## matthewlee887 (Sep 30, 2014)

When copying 1.2 GB mdb from pc to network, it seems that the copy created in the network is corrupted although I'm not able to tell by looking at the size of the file. Does anyone have an experience of copying a big mdb file from pc to network?


----------



## jefferycarson816 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hello, large MDB files have threat go get corrupt so it is advisable to use small files on server. But in the case of mdb file corruption you can use Access Fix Toolbox to get back your corrupt data. http://www.access.fixtoolbox.com/
Kindly refer to the page for instruction and download of the solution:
https://groups.google.com/forum/?hl=en#!topic/repair-access-database/XRujeYZMWdE


----------

